# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Iq και Eq test

## Anakin

Επειδη μου στελνετε μηνυματα ανοιγω ενα θεμα με μερικα απο τα εγγυροτερα τεστ (απο τα υπολοιπα που κυκλοφορουν στο ιντερνετ τουλαχιστον οχι πως ειναι τελειως αξιοπιστα και αυτα).Παρακατω μπορειτε να τα δειτε

http://gerasimos-politis.blogspot.gr...n-iq-test.html

http://www.iqtest.dk/

http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/iqtest2.php

Κι εδω σας στελνω ενα τεστ συναισθηματικης νοημοσυνης (eq test), αυτο δεν ειναι οπως τα αλλα ειναι σαν ψυχολογικο τεστ και εχει να κανει με το πως φερεστε και απαντατε απλα με ενα ναι η ενα οχι 

http://www.sxeseis.gr/test/58/%CE%A4...F%82.php?page=

----------


## keep_walking

Παντα πιστευα οτι ορισμενα πραγματα εχουν σχεση και αναλογα το περιβαλλον που ζουμε. Πχ ο Αίνσταϊν θα μπορουσε να δειξει την ιδιοφυια του σε μια αγρια φυλη του Αμαζονιου , που κυρια προσοντα ειναι ποιος τρεχει γρηγορα και εχει τα μεγαλυτερα ισως μπρατσα για να πιασει θηραματα?

Τεσπα , σημασια εχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο συνολο πιστευω , δεν χρειαζεται να μετραμε ορισμενα πραγματα , δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## ερη

εμενα το συναισθηματικο τεστ με εβγαλε σουπερ........αλλα ο ψυχολογος μου λεει αλλα......

----------


## ερη

τελειο το iq test εκανα το πρωτο....

----------

